# Scott Slapin, Violacentric Sonatas



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Just wanted to share a first peek at this project. CD is forthcoming. It is already available in digital form.
I love premiering new works.
The whole album is Scott Slapin's compositions for viola duo, performed by him and his wife the amazing violist Tanya Solomon. I join them for the haunting and moody Trio Sonata, which reminds me of Shostakovich's chamber music, but definitely with Scott's own unique voice.

Video with clips





Digital downloads available here
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/scottslapin3


----------

